# Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren



## plumroy (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich nun schon 14 Tage Mitglied im Forum bin, möchte ich mich endlich kurz vorstellen. (Das dies nicht früher passiert ist, hat damit zu tun, dass ich seit 14 Tagen fast jede freie Minute vor dem PC sitze und hier im Forum die Beiträge förmlich verschlinge! Lange nicht mehr so viel gelesen - mir schwirrt der Kopf ...)

Ich bin Ludger, 57 Jahre alt, verheiratet, habe einen 27jährigen Sohn und wohne in einem Reihenhaus im Norden Kölns. (Weitere Fragen beantworte ich bei Interesse gerne, will Euch aber hier auch nicht zutexten!)

Im Jahr 2003 habe ich während des trockenen, heißen Sommers mit einem Freund begonnen, einen Teich anzulegen. Ahnung hatte _er _ein bißchen, ich überhaupt keine. Auf die Idee, dass es sogar ein Forum von und für Teichliebhaber gibt, bin ich damals nicht gekommen. Aber da ich mich, wann immer ich weggefahren bin, am wohlsten in der Nähe von Wasser gefühlt habe, war für mich bald nach dem Einzug in unser Haus klar, dass ich in meinem Garten auch "Wasser" haben will. Der Garten sollte von einem konventionellen Garten auf einen naturnahen Garten mit (hauptsächlich) heimischen Pflanzen umgestellt werden. Dieser Prozess dauert immer noch an.

Also haben wir angefangen, zu graben und dann während der Arbeiten und der Pausen (2 Kästen Wasser in 3 Tagen) uns so ganz naiv unsere Gedanken gemacht, wie es denn werden soll. Kaum zu glauben, dass StefanS in der selben Zeit an einem tollen Grundsatzartikel über naturnahe Teiche geschrieben hat - ich könnte mich in den Arm beißen! Jedenfalls ist mir in den letzten 2 Wochen hier im Forum klar geworden, dass wir so ziemlich jeden Fehler gemacht haben, den man machen kann: Aber immerhin, Wasser haben wir eingefüllt.

Wie erwähnt, Reihenhaus, das heißt im Vergleich zu dem, was ich hier im Forum überwiegend auf Bildern gesehen habe, ein kleiner Garten von 6 Metern Breite und ca. 10 Metern Länge. Damit gehen die Probleme schon los:

Obwohl ich mit Algen je nach Wetter fast nur im Mai zu kämpfen habe, habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Teich nicht nur optisch zu klein geworden ist. Trotz üppiger Randbepflanzung knallt die Sonne fast den ganzen Tag auf den Teich, weil ich damals Warnungen vor Nährstoffeintrag durch Blätter vielleicht etwas zu ernst genommen habe und der Garten an der Südseite des Hauses liegt. Ich verliere viel Wasser (6 bis 7 cm in 5 Tagen) und dann steht die Sumpfpflanzenzone im Trockenen. Außerdem hat der Teich vielleicht in der Tiefe zu wenig Volumen.

Jetzt will ich mehr Wasserfläche schaffen und habe meine Frau so weit, dass sie einer Erweiterung der Sache zugestimmt hat, nachdem sie vorher immer Angst hatte, dass ich "den ganzen Garten unter Wasser setzen" will.

Um Euch neben meinen Photos eine Vorstellung vom jetzigen Zustand zu geben, habe ich mal eine Skizze angefertigt, wie es zur Zeit aussieht:

 

Ich hoffe, die Skizze ist einigermaßen verständlich!? Bis jetzt habe ich folgende Änderungen vor:
Die "Halbinsel in der Sumpfzone (linke Seite) kommt weg = mehr Volumen
Die tiefere Zone kommt stellenweise weg = mehr Volumen
Die Tiefe soll von 70 / 80 cm auf mindestens 90 cm geändert werden = mehr Volumen
Die Sumpfzone wird vertieft und erweitert, sofern der Platz in meinem Garten das zulässt.
Dann kommt Granulat (Sand?) auf die Abstufungen, dafür müsse diese vorher nach außen geneigt angelegt / verändert werden.
Eventuell 1 oder 2 Seiten mit einem Steilufer und Böschungsmatten mit Pflanztaschen. Steine an die Steilwände? Da gab es ja mal ein hitzige Diskussion hier im Forum ... ?
Ein Ufergraben muss her! (Danke Moderlieschenking und Annett!)
Außerdem würde ich gerne den Überlauf meiner beiden Regentonnen durch eine Art "Pflanzenkläranlage" (das ist jetzt ein großes Wort, ich meine das ganz simpel) laufen lassen, nachdem ich hier im Forum immer wieder mal kritische Anmerkungen über den Nährstoffreichtum von ungefiltertem Regenwasser, dass bis jetzt durch ein unterirdisch verlegtes Drainagerohr in den Teich tröpfelt - wenn es denn mal tröpfelt. Dazu habe ich die meisten Fragen - kommt später.

Um Euch auch eine Vorstellung vom Garten um den Teich geben zu können, habe ich noch eine 2. Skizze gemacht. (Wie macht Ihr das eigentlich, dass die eigefügten Bilder an _der_ Stelle im Text erscheinen, an der Ihr sie eingefügt habt. Aha, hat sich erledigt!)

 

So, erst einmal genug geschrieben! Ich freue mich auf Fragen, Anregungen und  Hinweise, wo ich vielleicht hier im Forum etwas lesen sollte, damit ich keine blöden Fragen stelle und Ihr nicht alles doppelt und dreifach schreibt usw.

Grüße aus dem schönen, aber verdammt trockenen Köln
Ludger


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Servus Ludger

Herzlich Willkommen

Schön das Ihr den Teich vergrößern wollt ... sehe erstmal keinen Fehler in Eurem vorhaben 

Bin schon auf Eure weitere Doku gespannt ...


----------



## plumroy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Helmut,
danke für das Willkommen und für die Ermutigung. Ich werde mich wieder melden, weiß aber noch nicht, wann ich es zeitlich schaffe,mit dem Umbau zu beginnen. Meinen Jahresurlaub hatte ich unglücklicherweise schon.
Gruß
Ludger


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Servus Ludger,
erstmal :willkommen hier bei uns Teichverrückten.
Sehr gute Idee den Teich zu vergrößern.


> Ein Ufergraben muss her! (Danke Moderlieschenking und Annett!)


das freut mich wenn wir wieder einen überzeugen haben können,
Du wirst es mit Sicherheit nicht bereuen.
Habe ja auch gerade eben meine Teicherweiterung beendet und habe auch meinen
großzügig bemessenen Ufergraben sogar nochmals vergrößert.
Wenn Du fragen hast nur zu, wir versuchen Dir zu helfen wo`s geht.
Bin schon auf Bilder gespannt.
Weiterhin viel Spass im Forum und viel Schaffenskraft bei Deinem Teichumbau.

LG Markus

Anbei noch ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Ufergraben, der schön langsam so richtig in
Fahrt kommt.


----------



## plumroy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Markus,

danke für´s Willkommen und für die guten Wünsche. Fragen kommen mit Sicherheit, wenn ich alle neuen Informationen etwas "sortiert" hab!

Grüße aus Köln
Ludger


----------



## plumroy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo zusammen,

zur Zeit bin ich immer noch in der Planungsphase, deshalb kann ich weder mit neuen Fortschritten noch mit Bildern aufwarten.

@Markus: Dein Ufergraben sieht sehr gut aus, ich wünschte, ich wäre mal sooo weit!

Aber Fragen, über Fragen! Ich würde gerne aus meinen Regentonnen, die aus der Dachrinne gespeist werden, gefiltertes Wasser in einen kleinen Springbrunnen oder Sprudelstein Marke Eigenbau auf die Terasse und von dort über einen kleinen Bachlauf mit horizontalem Filterbeet intermittierend in Teich leiten, ungefähr so:
Anhang anzeigen 87794 
*** http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm

Der "Springbrunnen" auf der Terasse soll nur ein ganz leichtes Plätschern erzeugen, außerdem muss ja das Wasser, wenn das Filterbeet nützen soll, immer wieder dort stehen bleiben, um noch mal gereinigt werden zu können. Vom Springbrunnen soll das Wasser nur noch mit Schwerkraft in den Teich laufen. Also eigentlich die umgekehrte Reihenfolge wie hier auf dem ersten Bild:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853 (Vielen Dank an schrope! Ich hoffe, es ist ok, dass ich diesen Link hier setze!?)

Angenommen, die Teich-Techniker unter Euch sagen, dass so etwas überhaupt funktionieren kann: Gibt es eine Schmutzwasserpumpe mit gaaanz geringer Leistung? Ich denke bei der Pumpenleistung eher an so etwas, wie ich früher in einem 100 ltr Aquarium hatte. Und gibt es solche Pumpen, die sich über Solarenergie betreiben lassen. (Bei schlechtem Wetter brauch der Teich kein Frischwasser und ich keinen Springbrunnen ...)

Für ein paar kritische Kommentare wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Grüße aus Köln
Ludger


_***edit by Annett: Bild durch Link ersetzt. Bitte AUSSCHLIESSLICH eigene, copyrightfreie Bilder bei uns ins Forum hochladen und Fremdbilder nur verlinken! Danke. MfG Annett_


----------



## plumroy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo zusammen,

da bisher keine Antwort auf meine Fragen kam, denke ich, ich war vielleicht zu weitschweifend und habe Euch tot gequatscht. Tut mir leid! Deshalb starte ich mal einen neuen Versuch und halte mich diesmal knapper, um niemanden zu langweilen:



Macht es Sinn, Regenwasser 1 oder 2 Tage in einer bepflanzten (Sumpfschwertlilen, Kleiner __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben usw.) und mit Folie ausgelegten Grube stehen zu lassen, damit die Pflanzen dem Wasser Nährstoffe entziehen, bevor ich das Wasser in den Teich leite - oder ist diese Zeit zu kurz?


Kann mir jemand einen Tipp für eine Tauchpumpe in der Regentonne mit geringer Leistung geben? Oder - gibt es Pumpen, deren Leistung man stufenlos regulieren kann?

Grundsätzlich würde ich gerne bei einem techniklosen naturnahen Teich bleiben ...

Vielen Dank!
Gruß Ludger

Ps.: Sollte es einen bestimmten Grund geben, warum niemand antwortet, wäre ich auch für einen dementsprechenden Hinweis dankbar!?


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

warum willst du das anfängliche, nährstoffreiche Wasser sammeln 

Ich handhabe es so, das ich das Fallrohr von unsere Dachrinne drehen kann. So lass ich dann immer den ersten Schwall mit dem Dreck/den Nährstoffen vom Dach in den Garten laufen. Und wenn ich dann der Meinung bin das es genug ist, leite ich dann in den Teich! Denn das Regenwasser selbst sollte eher Nährstoffarm sein da es ja von oben kommt und nicht irgendwo aus der Erde.


----------



## plumroy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Olli,

bei mir ist der Anschluss am Fallrohr der Regenrinne fest installiert, weil das Fallrohr über der Kellertreppe herunterkommt, d. h. ich müsste jedes Mal eine ziemliche Kletterpartie hinlegen. Mittlerweile rankt an der rückwärtigen Fassade __ Wein an Drahtseilen, so dass ich meine Leiter dort nicht anstellen kann.


> Denn das Regenwasser selbst sollte eher Nährstoffarm sein da es ja von oben kommt und nicht irgendwo aus der Erde


Ja, das sehe ich genau so! Das Problem ist wirklich der erste Guss bei einem Regen, je nach Jahreszeit habe ich dann auf der Wasserfläche der Regentonnen eine richtige Schicht Pollen / Samen / was weiß ich, was da noch alles vom Dach herunterkommt. Das führt natürlich dazu, dass sich später auf dem Boden der Tonne eine schwarze dicke, ich vermute nährstoffreiche, Masse sammelt.

Glaubst Du, dass meine Idee nicht funktioniert oder findest Du es "nur" umständlich? Gegen weitere Sumpfflanzen im Garten hätte ich nichts ...

Gruß
Ludger


----------



## Sveni (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

die Idee über eine Sumpfzone/Pflanzenfilter zu gehen, find ich garnicht mal so schlecht!
Du schreibst über die Regentonne....Hättest du die Möglichkeit vielleicht mechanisch vorzufiltern?
Je nach Wohnlage und Baumbestand kann da echt, wie Olli schon schreibt, einiges runterkommen. 


Grüße
Sveni


----------



## plumroy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



> Hättest du die Möglichkeit vielleicht mechanisch vorzufiltern?


Hallo Sveni,
da fragst Du den richtigen!  Ich habe keine Ahnung von der ganzen Filtertechnik, weil ich keine Fische habe und auch keine will. Außerdem ist das für mich auch eine Kostenfrage: Ich bin nicht gerade der Großverdiener.
Gibt es denn ein einfaches System als Filter, was man in die Tonne - wahrscheinlich müsste es ja vor der Pumpe sein - "hängen" kann? Der Durchlauf muss wie gesagt nicht groß sein.
Viele Grüße
Ludger

Ps.: Sollte ich mit meinem Thread vielleicht "umziehen" zu den naturnahen Teichen?


----------



## Sveni (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

weder Pumpe noch Filter wird benötigt.

Du nimmst deine Regentonne, die bestimmt einen Überlauf hat.
Den Überlauf legst du, mit etwas Gefälle, in Richtung Sumpfzone.
Am Fallrohr deiner Dachrinne, welches in die Regentonne geht, knipperst du einfach einen Damenstrumpf/Strumpfhose.
Dann wird dein Regenwasser durch den Strumpf gefiltert.
Je nach Verschmutzungsgrad wird dieser ausgespült. Natürlich nicht in der Regentonne.
Ich nehm ´ne Gießkanne! 
Fertig

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## plumroy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hi Sveni,

ah, jetzt kapiere ich erst, was Du mit "mechanisch filtern" gemeint hast. Ich stehe manchmal auf der Leitung ... Ja, das wäre natürlich kein Problem, ich müsste nur eine Schraube von der Schlauchklemme lösen, um den Filter zu reinigen. Das würde schon reichen, um die Nährstoffe herauszufiltern? Wäre zu schön, um wahr zu sein!!! Nein, wahrscheinlich reicht es, um grobe Schmutzpartikel zu filtern, oder? Gelöste Nährstoffe müssten die Pflanzen erledigen, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Vielen Dank erst einmal!

Ludger


----------



## Sveni (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

die feinen Pollen im Frühjahr werden wahrscheinlich mit durchrauschen.
Alles andere bleibt hängen.
Um die, im Wasser gelösten, Nährstoffe kümmern sich dann deine Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone.

Das funktioniert mit Sicherheit 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## plumroy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Kapiert, danke!
Ludger


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Betr.: Uferwall und Ufergraben

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt habe ich noch Fragen zu Uferwall und Ufergraben. Meine Idee ist, den jetzigen Gartenweg (auf der ersten Skizze grau) etwas tiefer zu legen und zum Uferwall zu machen. Dadurch könnte wie auf der zweiten Skizze der Teich bis an den Weg heranreichen und der Ufergraben auf der anderen Seite des Wegs verlaufen. 
   
Meine Fragen sind: 


Wie breit darf ein Uferwall sein, damit die Ufermatte noch Wasser zieht?


Kann man auf Dauer auf der Ufermatte herumlaufen, wenn dort Lehm und Sand eingearbeitet und Gehwegplatten aufgelegt werden oder zerbröselt die mit der Zeit?


Zieht die Ufermatte auch Wasser in den Ufergraben, wenn sie durch die Gehwegplatten belastet ist?


Ist es für die Pflanzen im Ufergraben ein Problem, wenn sie ab 14.00 oder 15.00 Uhr im (Halb-)Schatten stehen? Die meisten Sumpfpflanzen mögen doch viel Sonne,oder?
Wäre schön, wenn sich mal einer von den Ufergraben-Profis melden würde!

Vielen Dank,
Ludger


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger.

Dich hat der Teichvirus aber auch heftig erwischt. 

Zu Deinen Fragen:
1. Laut den mir vorliegenden NG-Bauunterlagen sollte ein Uferwall zwischen 10 und 40 cm Breite haben (das schmalste wäre ein Rasenkantenstein aufrecht eingemörtelt).

2. Wenn der Wall stabil genug ausgeführt wurde, kann man nach deren Angaben problemlos Trittplatten verlegen. Die *originale* NG-Ufermatte ist meiner Meinung nach stabil genug und dürfte nicht zerbröseln... 
Ich würde ja mal Richtung Polygonalplatten oder ähnlichem schauen, falls noch nicht geschehen. Finde ich noch am Besten und bezahlbar.

3. Na klar! Du wirst ja nicht den ganzen Wall zupflastern?!

4. Das musst Du ausprobieren, aber ein bisschen Schatten schadet i.d.R. nicht.


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Annett,

ich hatte gehofft, dass Du oder zumindest jemand aus der Naturteichfraktion sich meldet! Vielen Dank für Deine wie immer fachlich versierten und vor allem verständlichen (!) Antworten!



> Dich hat der Teichvirus aber auch heftig erwischt.


Den Teichvirus hatte ich schon, bevor ich dieses Forum kennengelernt habe! Das ist jetzt der Neidvirus!  



> Laut den mir vorliegenden NG-Bauunterlagen sollte ein Uferwall zwischen 10 und 40 cm Breite haben.


Super, mein jetziger Weg ist auch nur 30 cm breit! Und wenn ich dann noch weniger mit der Gießkanne unterwegs sein muss, weil eh schon alles nass ist, reicht der Platz! Schubkarre oder ähnliches Gerät benutze ich aufgrund des Platzmangels ja so wie so nicht.



> Ludger: Zieht die Ufermatte auch Wasser in den Ufergraben, wenn sie durch die Gehwegplatten belastet ist?
> Annett: Na klar! Du wirst ja nicht den ganzen Wall zupflastern?!


Ehem ... das macht mich jetzt etwas verlegen ... ich hatte tatsächlich vor, eine durchgehende Reihe alter Terassenplatten dort zu verlegen, weil ich aufgrund der Bilder von Dir und von Markus davon ausgegangen bin, dass man die kaum sehen kann, wenn alles schön zugewachsen ist. Aber ich könnte natürlich auch Zwischenräume lassen, dann muss man halt aufpassen, wohin man seine Füsse setzt - ist ja so wie so ratsam, wenn man an einem Teich entlang geht! 



> Ich würde ja mal Richtung Polygonalplatten oder ähnlichem schauen, falls noch nicht geschehen.


Ist noch nicht geschehen - wird es aber jetzt sofort!

Noch mal vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße
von Ludger


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Kurzer Nachtrag
Hier habe ich Informationen über Polygnalplatten gefunden. Aber ich muss sagen, "Steine" aus Tirol oder gar aus Spanien oder noch schlimmer aus Brasilien ankarren zu lassen, widerspricht meiner Vorstellung von naturnaher Gartengestaltung. Aber das war ja wohl kaum so gemeint ...

@ Annett: Mir ist nicht ganz klar, ob Du Polygonalplatten wegen der unebenen Fläche = besserer Wasserdurchlass vorgeschlagen hast oder "nur" wegen der Optik?

Jetzt habe ich in einem regionalen Werk etwas gefunden: Östlich von Köln und relativ nah bei uns gibt es natürliche Vorkommen von Grauwacke. Hier ein Auszug aus der Produktpalette einer Firma, die ich schon mal wegen Bruchstein für meine Trockenmauern kontaktiert hatte:


> Fensterbänke, Stufenanlagen, Blockstufen, Abdeckplatten, Terrassenbeläge, Fenstergewände, Verblendmauerwerk, Riemchen, Winkelecken zum Kleben, *Polygonale Verblender zum Kleben*, Gespaltene Verblender zum Kleben, Bordsteine, Palisaden, Trockenmauersteine, Felsstücke/Blöcke


Wenn die "Polygonale Verblender zum Kleben" verkaufen, sollten sie eigentlich auch "Polygonalplatten" haben!? Meintest Du so etwas?

Gibt es noch andere Ideen für einen "begehbaren Uferwall"? Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Güße Ludger


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger.

Mir ging es um die "unegale" Form solcher Platten, nicht um deren Herkunft. Ich finde durchgängige, befestigte Wege so dicht am Teich einfach unnatürlich. 
Wir sammeln hier immer mal Steinplatten aus den Ackerböden und die landen dann als Trittsteine zwischen den Stauden im Beet. 

Bei uns am Teich haben wir als Außenkante eine Reihe Beton-Pflastersteine und trotz der geringen Breite ist sie nicht besonders schön. Dafür ist sie praktisch fürs Rasenmähen. 

Es gibt auch noch Granit-Platten, die halbwegs runde Formen haben, aber die kommen dann bestimmt wieder nur aus China, weils ja in Europa keinen Granit gibt. :__ nase

Frag sonst wirklich mal beim örtlichen Anbieter nach, was er so hat - aber auch nach der Herkunft seiner Steine. 
Evtl. ist ja der Terassenbelag schon geeignet.
Man muss übrigens gar nichts auf den Uferwall pflastern, wenn man das nicht möchte. Sofern man da nicht täglich mehrfach drüber walzt, dürfte es den Moosen und kleinen Pflanzen nicht soo viel ausmachen. 
Bei NG gab es auch vers. Pflanzen für die Matten, nicht nur die Blumensamenmischung... 
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Ufer-Bautechnik/Ufermatten-fuer-Pflanzenufer/


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



> Mir ging es um die "unegale" Form solcher Platten ...



Hallo Annett,
ja, so etwas hatte ich mir gedacht. Es geht also darum, die Saugkraft der Ufermatte nicht zu viel abzubremsen!? Das erscheint ja auch logisch ...



> Bei uns am Teich haben wir als Außenkante eine Reihe Beton-Pflastersteine und trotz der geringen Breite ist sie nicht besonders schön.


Na hör mal, also ... Ich finde Euren Teich _und den Rand _wunderschön! Ich wünschte, ich wäre mal sooo weit!



> Man muss übrigens gar nichts auf den Uferwall pflastern, wenn man das nicht möchte. Sofern man da nicht täglich mehrfach drüber walzt ...


Ja, das habe ich verstanden, aber ich muss "täglich mehrmals da drüber walzen" - ich kann ja schlecht durch Nachbars Garten pflügen, wenn ich mal zum Kompost oder zum Gartentor gehen will.
Wir hatten auch schon mal überlegt, die unnütze Hecke des Nachbarn mehr in _seinen_ Garten zu schieben, so nach und nach ...  
Nein, im Ernst, es gibt sonst keine Möglichkeit, es sei denn, der Teich reicht nicht bis an den Weg heran und ich mache den Ufergraben links von dem Weg. Dann hätte ich aber einen kleineren Teich und der Ufergraben würde auch schmaler. 
  
 Aber gerade diese Fülle an Pflanzen gefällt mir bei den Teichen von Euch Ufergraben-Erbauern so gut. Ich habe den Teich in erster Linie wegen der Pflanzen! Was anderes wäre es, wenn ich den Weg an dieser Stelle am Rand des Gartens entlang führe - fällt mir gerade so ein.



> Bei NG gab es auch vers. Pflanzen für die Matten, nicht nur die Blumensamenmischung...


Danke für den Tipp!, Ja, da habe ich mich schon umgesehen ... Lohnt sich eigentlich der Kauf der Bauunterlagen von NG? Ich habe bis jetzt gezögert, weil die € 60.-- nicht auf alles angerechnet werden, was man dort kauft. Würdet Ihr die Unterlagen wieder kaufen - ich meine, wenn Ihr nicht schon welche hättet? Na, dann könntet Ihr die Frage nicht beantworten, verflixt! 

Grüße aus Köln
Ludger


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Holzsteg für den Uferwall anstatt der Steinplatten. So alle paar meter eine Steinplatte als Aufleger für Kanthözer und darauf dann die Planken. Der Steg kann dann ja auch etwas um die Kurve gehen.

nur so als Idee


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger.

Mußt Du da mit schwerem Gerät (Rasenmäher... ?) hinter oder kannst Du alles auch gut tragen? Sonst tun es ja wirklich einzelne Trittsteine.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Ufermatte auch unter einem durchgängigen Weg hindurch saugen würde, da so ein gewollter Docht ja auch zusammengequetscht noch halbwegs funktionieren dürfte. Wenn der Weg dann aber noch mit Mörtel befestigt wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das bezüglich winterlicher Haltbarkeit ein paar Problemchen geben könnte.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich würde mal telefonisch bei NG anfragen wegen dieses Details. Du willst ja schließlich dann DEREN Ufermatte kaufen und verbauen. 

Und schau mal, was da jemand gemacht hat: http://picasaweb.google.com/reinerha/Schwimmteich
Trittsteine IM Ufergraben.  Eine tolle Idee, wie ich finde!

Was die Bauanleitungen angeht, so sind die relativ knapp und präzise formuliert. Man kann so recht schnell mal nachsehen, wie dieses oder jenes Problem am besten zu lösen ist. 
Zum Teichbau hatte ich sie, so glaube ich, noch gar nicht. 
Man kann sich also auch alles Stück für Stück im Forum anlesen.


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Ludger,
> 
> wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Holzsteg für den Uferwall anstatt der Steinplatten. So alle paar meter eine Steinplatte als Aufleger für Kanthözer und darauf dann die Planken. Der Steg kann dann ja auch etwas um die Kurve gehen.
> 
> nur so als Idee



Hallo mitch,
das ist echt eine super Idee!!! Vielen Dank! Melde mich morgen hier wieder, da ich jetzt weg muss!
Grüße
Ludger


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Annett,
danke für die Antwort! Leider muss ich jetzt los, habe noch einen Termin und melde mich morgen wieder hier!
Bis dann
Ludger


----------



## plumroy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo, bin schon wieder zurück, ging kürzer, als ich dache!

@ mitch
Also wie gesagt, die Idee hat was und ist mir seit vorhin nicht mehr aus dem Kopf gegangen. Statt Kanthölzern könnte man ja vielleicht auch Dielen vom Bau verwenden. Wenn ich dann noch etwas ungiftiges finde, um die zu imprägnieren, hätte ich erst mal ausgesorgt, was diese Frage angeht.

@ Annett


> Mußt Du da mit schwerem Gerät hinter ...?


Nein, nein gar nicht. Ich benutze bei der Gartenarbeit noch nicht mal, oder nur sehr selten überhaupt mal einen Spaten oder eine Spitzhacke, wenn ich nicht gerade ausschachten "muss". Das meiste erledige ich mit der Schere und einer kleinen Schaufel, wie sie die Leute auf dem Friedhof für die Grabpflege verwenden.



> Sonst tun es ja wirklich einzelne Trittsteine.


Ja, das stimmt - oder eben ein Steg ... !



> Wenn der Weg dann aber noch mit Mörtel befestigt wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das bezüglich winterlicher Haltbarkeit ein paar Problemchen geben könnte.


Also, mörteln auf der Folie / Ufermatte hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor. Hier im Forum wird ja überall erklärt, dass man den Uferwall trapezförmig anlegt und ich dachte, ich schaue einfach, dass die obere, schmale Seite des Trapez schön glatt und in der Waage ist.



> Und schau mal, was da jemand gemacht hat:
> Trittsteine IM Ufergraben. Eine tolle Idee, wie ich finde!


Ja, da ist allerdings eine gute Idee. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass der Ufergraben _noch _ breiter werden könnte. Wenn man die Steine nicht ganz so dicht legt wie hier diesem Bild zu sehen ist. Man könnte sogar variieren: An manchen Stellen mehr Steine und weniger Pflanzen, an anderen Stellen, wo ich nicht viel arbeiten muss, umgekehrt! Das ist klasse, Ihr hier im Forum seid klasse!"
Annett, wo hast Du nur immer alle die passenden Links her! Führst Du Buch, wenn Du im Netz unterwegs bist?

Vielen Dank erst mal für die guten Tipps, heute nacht träume ich von Teichufern, Ufergräben und Uferwällen, so viel ist schon mal sicher!
Liebe Grüße und Gute Nacht, ich muss jetzt, sonst hänge ich morgen durch!
Ludger


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger.

Na, von was hast Du nun geträumt? 



> Annett, wo hast Du nur immer alle die passenden Links her! Führst Du Buch, wenn Du im Netz unterwegs bist?


Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht - mein Nachschlagewerk ist einerseits das Forum (mit zumeist den richtigen Suchworten für präzise dieses oder jenes Thema) oder schlicht und ergreifend Google/andere Foren. 
Ich notiere mir keine Links (von der foreninternen Linkliste mal abgesehen), da diese binnen weniger Wochen/Monate schon nicht mehr existent sein könnten...


Es freut mich ungemein, dass das Forum auch für Dich zu einem brauchbaren "Ideengeber" geworden ist. 
Danke, für das Lob.


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger!

Wenn Du einzelne Trittsteine willst dann würde ich die Steintritte in Baumstumpfoptik von EHL verwenden. Hier ein Bild dieser EHL Baumscheiben:

http://www.ehl.de/images/bdb/118001.jpg


Das mit dem Steg ist auch eine sehr gute Idee und vielleicht für die weite Zukunft sogar einen Tick besser. Wer weis wie rüstig du in 10, 15 Jahren bist und ob Du dann noch so einwandfrei über den Uferwall balancieren kannst... ein durchgängiger ebener Steg wäre dann vielleicht besser.


Wie so ein Steg am Wasser aussehen kann siehst Du brandaktuell in meinem Teichbauthread - bitte Link in der Signatur klicken. Ich habe nämlich heute einen gebaut bei mir am Teich.

Wegen der Holzbehandlung habe ich auch lange überlegt und dann ein natürliches Holzöl auf umweltfreundlicher Leinölbasis gekauft.


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

falls du auf den Steg kommst  würde ich als Holz Douglasie nehmen - hält auch lange ohne es zu imprägnieren - es wird nur grau. Und wenn "mit" dann nimm Leinöl wie Jürgen(pyro)







 (so schaut es nach 7 Jahren "ohne" aus)


hier ist noch links: 
http://www.selbst.de/moebel-holz-ar...us-douglasien-dielen-selber-bauen-103126.html

http://www.selbst.de/garten-balkon-...chterrasse-holzsteg-ueberm-wasser-146287.html


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Ach ja... der Vollständigkeit halber...

Mein Holz ist gehobeltes Lärchenholz vom Sägewerk um die Ecke. Die Bretter waren 5m lang, 13,5cm breit und 3,5cm stark zum Sonderpreis von 10 Euro das Stück.

3,5cm stark gab es kein Baumarkt-Terrassenholz und für 5 Meter 10 Euro da kann man im Baumarkt auch träumen davon.

Wie mein Holz in 7 Jahren aussieht... hmm... erinnere mich doch bitte 2018 daran.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hi Ludger,
Dein Teichbau ist in vielen Dingen verdammt gut geplant! Gib den Materialplanern ihre Chance, und wähle das Rechte aus! Mein Terassenbelag ist "Garapa", ein helles tropisches Nadelholz. Einheimische Alternativen wären Eiche oder Robinie, wobei die Verfügbarkeit, Qualität und der Preis in einem vermünftigem Verhältns zu Alternativen wie Lärche stehen sollten. Das ist meine Empfehlung zum Thema, auch wenn es nicht unbedint hilfreich ist.


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Annett
Danke der Nachfrage! In der Tat habe ich von Teichen und Ufern geträumt, teilweise sogar von einem Ufergraben, wie ich ihn mir "bei Bewußtsein" zur Zeit vorstelle. Und die Trittsteine lagen IM Ufergraben ... 
@ pyro
Danke für den Tipp! Die Trittsteine sehen auf dem Bild nicht schlecht aus, aber das müsste man im Original sehen. Ich bin immer etwas skeptisch, wenn versucht wird, mit dem einen Material ein anderes "vorzugaukeln". Und hier wäre natürlich auch noch die Frage, wenn die Holzoptik gelungen ist: Wie wirken "Holzscheiben" im nassen Ufergraben? Mir käme auf den ersten Blick die Frage, wann sie vermodert sind. Aber EHL hat eine Niederlassung in Krefeld, das  sind Luftlinie gerade mal 50 km! Vielleicht gibts da auch noch andere Lösungen. Und manchmal muss ich beruflich an den Niederrhein ...


> Das mit dem Steg ist auch eine sehr gute Idee und vielleicht für die weite Zukunft sogar einen Tick besser. Wer weis wie rüstig du in 10, 15 Jahren bist


Ja, das stimmt auf jeden Fall. Ich denke auch immer wieder mal darüber nach. Auf der anderen Seite mache ich (außer seit ich dieses Forum kenne) Fitnesstraining und habe auch vor, das beizubehalten. Aber natürlich kann man auch mal krank werden und alles kommt ganz anders. Aber einen Steg könnte man dann vielleicht auch noch nachträglich bauen!? Im Moment käme ich, denke ich, einfacher an Trittsteine als an einen Steg. Lärchenholz? Ja, das könnte mir gefallen und würde gut passen, wenn es dann mal nachgedunkelt ist. Das sieht einfach nicht so steril aus.
Deinen Teichbauthread verfolge ich übrigens als passiver Leser regelmäßig, weil mir Deine Ideen imponieren. 
@ mitch


> Und wenn "mit" dann nimm Leinöl wie Jürgen(pyro)


Ja, das verwende ich hier für viele Sachen, weil ich auch die Einfärbung durch Leinöl mag (vom Aussehen her). Hast Du Erfahrung damit, wie lange das draußen hält? Ich habe jetzt zum ersten Mal neue Nistkästen damit behandelt und muss noch abwarten, wie sich die Sache entwickelt ... Danke für die Links von selbst.de!!!
@ Rolf


> Dein Teichbau ist in vielen Dingen verdammt gut geplant!


Oh, vielen Dank für das Kompliment!  Meinst Du die "Materialplaner" von NG oder die hier aus dem Forum? Wenn ich Holz nehme, kämen für mich nur heimische Hölzer in Frage. Wenn das zu teuer ist, weiche ich lieber auf anderes Material aus.


> ... auch wenn es nicht unbedingt hilfreich ist.


Also, ich habe hier im Forum noch nicht viel gelesen, was nicht hilfreich war - das schätze ich ja so an diesem Forum - und hilfreich finde ich auch Beiträge nach dem Selektionsprinzip: Das mache ich nicht ... - bringt ja auch Klarheit in meinen verworrenen Kopf!!!

Ich danke Euch Allen für Eure Antworten, ich habe mich sehr über die zahlreichen Beiträge (und Ermutigungen) gefreut! Jetzt muss ich mal auf die Klotze!

Viele Grüße aus Köln
Ludger


----------



## BadBoy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Also ich kann nur sagen diese scheiben sehen wirklich aus wie Baumscheiben aus Holz will sie bei mir im Teich als Tritplatten legen und habe sie schon im Orginal gesehen da ich für besagte Firma gefahren bin sind sehr empfehlenswert nur der preis ist happig liegen selbst für mich im Werksverkauf bei rund 14 -15 Euro das stück


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo.

Bei solchen Imitaten würde mich vor allem interessieren, wie lange die aufgetragene Farbe hält... 

Irgendwo hab ich die Dinger auch schon mal verwittert=ausgeblichen gesehen und dann ist nix mehr mit "täuschend echt". 
Außerdem ist das Beton (dessen Zusammensetzung man noch nicht mal kennt) und den muss man nicht unbedingt in einem Teich verbauen, wenn es sich vermeiden läßt - finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



BadBoy schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur sagen diese scheiben sehen wirklich aus wie Baumscheiben aus Holz will sie bei mir im Teich als Tritplatten legen und habe sie schon im Orginal gesehen da ich für besagte Firma gefahren bin sind sehr empfehlenswert nur der preis ist happig liegen selbst für mich im Werksverkauf bei rund 14 -15 Euro das stück


Hallo BadBoy,
also € 14.-- bis 15.-- Vorzugspreis? Ich habe mich jetzt noch mal wegen Grauwacke hier aus Lindlar erkundigt: Da hätte ich Steine aus der Region und für € 10.-- kann ich mir den ganzen Kofferraum voll laden, so lange mein Kleiner das mitmacht. Das sind in meinen Augen 2 Vorteile auf einen Schlag. Ich glaube, dann gebe ich eher echten Steinen den Vorzug!
Gruß
Ludger


----------



## Sveni (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

ist ´ne gute Wahl mit den Steinen.

1. Wenn du zu wenig geholt hast, fährst du ums Eck und holst neue!
2. Wenn die Steine mal gescheit liegen, dann liegen sie x Jahre dort!
3. Keinerlei Wartung, kein ölen, keine Schrauben kontrollieren, usw.! 
4. Wenn´s deinen Ur-Ur-Enkeln nicht mehr gefällt, brauchts keinen Container für Sondermüll!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bei solchen Imitaten würde mich vor allem interessieren, wie lange die aufgetragene Farbe hält...


Das ist in der Tat eine Frage ... andererseits, wenn die Farbe nicht hält, hat man immer noch "Steine", nur eben sehr teure Steine ... 



Annett schrieb:


> ... Außerdem ist das Beton ... und den muss man nicht unbedingt in einem Teich verbauen, wenn es sich vermeiden läßt - finde ich jedenfalls.


Das ist allerdings ein Argument! Ich habe auch Hemmungen, unnötig Beton im Teich, eigentlich sogar im Garten als solches, zu verbauen, weil es so weit ich weiß, keinen Beton gibt, der nicht irgendwelche Schadstoffe an Wasser und Erde abgibt.
Mir gefällt z. B. die "Inneneinrichtung" von thias´s Teich optisch total gut und auch die Aussicht, dass Tiere weder Krallen noch Schnäbel in die Folie hacken können, hat was. Aber richtig wohl ist mir dabei eben nicht ...
Bietet eigentlich eine Ufermatte diesbezüglich Schutz? Oder macht es Sinn, am Ufer Verbundmatte ohne Mörtel gegen dieses Problem zu verlegen?
Ich meine, ich habe keine Raubtiere im Garten , aber ein Igel kommt zum Trinken und Elstern holen sich ständig Nistmaterial aus dem Teich, beide sind anscheinend regelmäßig da, wie ich an umgestoßenen oder platt gewalzten Pflanzen im und am Teich sehen kann. 

Herzliche Grüße
Ludger


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



Sveni schrieb:


> Hallo Ludger,
> 
> ist ´ne gute Wahl mit den Steinen.
> 1. Wenn du zu wenig geholt hast, fährst du ums Eck und holst neue!
> ...



Hallo Sveni,
genau so sehe ich das auch!  Deinen Argumenten habe ich - zumindest bis jetzt - nichts hinzuzufügen!
Gruß
Ludger


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Ich hab mir mein Terrassenpflaster und die Mauersteine unter der Bank am Wasserfallbecken bei EHL im Werksverkauf geholt. Dort habe ich in der Ausstellung die Holzscheiben gesehen. Wie lang die dort schon liegen weis ich nicht aber mir hat das gefallen.

Zum Preis kann ich nichts sagen. Bei Hornbach habe ich jedoch schon ähnliches für 6 oder 7 Euro das Stück gesehn.


Beton... tsss... jetzt wo ich ein Betonfundament im Teich hab kommen bedenken. 

Aber es gibt ja auch Betonteiche und Beton ist ja irgendwie aus natürlichen Materialien Kies, Wasser und Zement...

Ich habe einiges an Beton unterm Teich, neben dem Teich und seit vorgestern auch im Teich.


----------



## plumroy (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



pyro schrieb:


> ...Beton... tsss... jetzt wo ich ein Betonfundament im Teich hab kommen bedenken.  ... Ich habe einiges an Beton unterm Teich, neben dem Teich und seit vorgestern auch im Teich.



Hallo pyro,
Annette hat doch nur geschrieben:


> Außerdem ist das Beton ... muss man nicht unbedingt in einem Teich verbauen, *wenn es sich vermeiden läßt[/*QUOTE]
> Du hättest ja den Steg schließlich nicht auf Holzfüße stellen können. In meinem Falle ging es aber um Beton rein für die Optik, nicht um Haltbarkeit o. ä. Ich bin da vielleicht auch etwas zu pingelig. Laß Dich nicht nervös machen!
> 
> Gruß
> Ludger


----------



## Kolja (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,



> Bietet eigentlich eine Ufermatte diesbezüglich Schutz? Oder macht es Sinn, am Ufer Verbundmatte ohne Mörtel gegen dieses Problem zu verlegen?


Die Ufermatte ist sehr stabil und hält schon einiges aus. Die Verbundmatte ohne Mörtel ist m.E. nach sinnlos. Sie ist relativ dünn und eben fürs Vermörteln gedacht.

Ich habe meinen Teich auch mit Verbundmatte vermörtelt. Mir gefällt es sehr gut. Ich muss mir keine Gedanken wegen der Hunde machen, kann mit der Schaufel reinsteigen, sehe keine Falten und das ganze sieht unter Wasser - mehr oder weniger veralgt - sehr natürlich aus. 
Was ich beim nächsten Teich anders machen werde : Ich lasse den Mörtel noch länger aushärten, fülle dann Wasser ein, lasse erst mal die Algen und Tannenwedel ( der hat den PH-Wert ausgehalten) wachsen, evtl. Teilwasserwechsel bis der PH-Wert gesunken ist. Ich habe nach der Anfangsphase nie wieder Wasserwerte gemessen, aber so wie alles wächst, scheint es i.O.

Noch viel Spaß beim Planen.


----------



## plumroy (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Andrea,

ich meinte mehr, wie "dicht" die Ufermatte gegen Krallen und Schnäbel ist, also ob sie einen Schutz dagegen bietet. An der Qualität der Ufermatte als solcher habe ich keinen Zweifel, nachdem ich hier im Forum noch nie Kritik daran gelesen habe! Deshalb frage ich:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28675/page-4&postcount=#35 Gut ne? Habe ich von Dir abgeguckt! 



> Die Verbundmatte ohne Mörtel ist m.E. nach sinnlos.


Ok, wieder was dazu gelernt, das war mir nämlich nicht so klar! Danke!

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Ich bin Deinem Link gefolgt und habe Deine Teicherweiterung nachverfolgt. Das sieht ja sehr gut aus, was Du da aus dem früheren kleinen Teich gemacht hast! Wie kommst Du jetzt nach 3 Jahren mit dem breiten Ufergraben bzgl. der Pflege zurecht. Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich mal gelesen, daß Anne ¿ (Ironie) sinngemäß schrieb, "mein nächster Ufergraben wird nicht breiter als meine Arme lang sind", weil sie genervt von der Umständlichkeit bei der Pflege der Pflanzen war - so habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden!?



> Noch viel Spaß beim Planen.


Ja, danke, danke! Ich hoffe, ich kann bald mal anfangen, meine Überstunden abzubauen, die Planungsphase abschließen und zur Tat schreiten. Ich werde langsam ungeduldig ... 

Viele Grüße
Ludger


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger.

Bei zu breitem Ufergraben hilft entweder ein entsprechend breiter Trittstein IM Ufergraben (hatten wir ja erst letztens...) oder ein Brett, auf welchem man bequem diese Breite überqueren kann.


 

 
An der Stelle des Brettes hätte ich sonst auch keine Chance trockenen Fußes etwas an den Pflanzen zu machen... allerdings liegt dieses Brett, zur Freude der Katzen, dauerhaft an dieser Stelle. Es ist wie ein Mini-Steg für sie. 
Ich pflege den Ufergraben derzeit nur wenig. Das Igelkolbenproblem der letzten zwei Jahre hat sich fast erledigt und mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung: Was durchkommt, kommt durch. Ich dünne nur ab und an mal ein paar Pflanzen für andere Teiche aus.
Das steckt der Ufergraben locker weg.


----------



## plumroy (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Annett,

schön, von Dir zu hören, äh, zu lesen! Ja, Trittstein, logisch, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.  Ich hatte nur die "Erstellung" der Trittsteine in dem Album (Link von Dir zu picaweb) gesehen und gedacht, so locker kann man vielleicht im Nachhinein nicht noch einen Stein in den Ufergraben verlegen. Die haben das ja richtig mit einer Art Fundament für jeden Trittstein gemacht - habe mich schon gefragt, ob der Aufwand wirklich nötig ist. Ich habe keine Vorstellung davon, wie viel oder wie sehr die nasse Erde und damit ein Trittstein im Ufergraben auf Dauer nachgibt oder verrutscht? 
Das Brett über Eurem Ufergraben habe ich zwar schon früher auf den Bildern gesehen, habe allerdings gedacht, das ist irgendwie an Land befestigt und soll den Zugang zum Teich ermöglichen, wie ein kleiner Steg. Hatte schon überlegt, _wie_ Ihr das wohl "befestigt" habt. Es liegt also einfach nur so da rum!? 
Mit "Pflege" hatte ich übrigens auch hauptsächlich gemeint, Pflanzen ausdünnen ... Ich bin auch nicht der Typ, der ständig an seinen Pflanzen herumfummelt, nur weil sie mal gerade in eine andere Richtung wachsen, als ich mir das ursprünglich vorgestellt hatte. 

Was war denn das Igelkolbenproblem? Wuchert der so sehr? Mach mich nicht schwach ... ! Ich habe mir nämlich im Frühling auch 2 Töpfchen davon gekauft, weil ich dachte, der sieht auf Bildern so zierlich aus, na der hält sich wohl im Rahmen! Und in jedem Topf waren 4 Pflanzen! Da habe ich wohl falsch gelegen oder was oder wie?

Die Bilder von Deinem Teich sehen toll aus, alles so wild und natürlich - das ist genau mein Geschmack. Super!

Grüße
Ludger


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hi.



Also ich würde so einen Trittstein schon gleich mit Fundament einplanen. Sollte man ihn später doch nicht brauchen, macht man etwas Substrat drüber (Berg) und setzt eine Pflanze hin, die weniger nasse Füße mag. 
Wenn man den Ufergraben frisch flutet, ist das Substrat schon recht pampig. Da sinkt bei Belastung jeder Stein ein. Mittlerweile kann ich auf den nicht gefluteten Bereichen des Ufergrabens ohne Probleme stehen, da sich alles gesetzt und verdichtet hat. Aber viel Platz zum Stehen bleibt zwischen den Pflanzen derzeit nicht. 

Das Brett liegt wirklich nur so dort - seit es den Teich gibt. Langsam wird es wohl morsch und eines schönen Tages gibt das bestimmt 1x nasse Füße für Annett, denn darunter ist die letzte Freiwasserzone des Graben. 
Ich stehe dort gern und schaue von dieser Seite in den Teich. 

Das Igelkolbenproblem müßte ich in unserem Teichbauthema geschildert haben.  Denke ich...
Ich hatte nur wenige Exemplare gesetzt, diese vermehrten sich aber durch Ausläufer quer durch den Ufergraben. Ich habe reichlich davon ausgegraben und verschenkt. Unterdessen ist die Konkurrenz durch die anderen Pflanzen im Graben (vor allem Schwanenblumen und irgendein unbekanntes Gewächs) aber derart groß, dass ich keine Angst mehr vor einer "__ Igelkolben-Monokultur" habe.


----------



## plumroy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



Annett schrieb:


> Also ich würde so einen Trittstein schon gleich mit Fundament einplanen. ... Wenn man den Ufergraben frisch flutet, ist das Substrat schon recht pampig.



Hallo Annett,
danke, das ist gut zu wissen! Und die Idee mit den Pflanzen auf überflüssigen Fundamenten finde ich gut. Ich habe einige Pflanzen im Garten, die es feucht lieben, die aber keine nassen Füße brauchen: Brauner __ Storchschnabel, __ Eisenhut usw. Dafür hätte ich sofort einen gewissen Vorrat.



Annett schrieb:


> Das Brett liegt wirklich nur so dort - seit es den Teich gibt. Langsam wird es wohl morsch und eines schönen Tages gibt das bestimmt 1x nasse Füße für Annett, denn darunter ist die letzte Freiwasserzone des Graben.


Ja, das Leben kann grausam sein, aber Du kannst doch schwimmen, oder? 



Annett schrieb:


> Das Igelkolbenproblem müßte ich in unserem Teichbauthema geschildert haben.  Denke ich ... Ich hatte nur wenige Exemplare gesetzt, diese vermehrten sich aber durch Ausläufer quer durch den Ufergraben.


Oh, das habe ich wohl übersehen. Na ja, ich merke jetzt immer öfter, dass ich beim 1. Mal Dinge überlesen habe, die ich erst jetzt beim 2. (oder 3.) Lesen eines Threads realisiere. Ich habe machmal unter einem bestimmten Aspekt einen ganzen Thread gelesen, dann bekomme ich irgendeine Idee in den Kopf, lese weiter und merke gar nicht, dass ich mich mittlerweile auf etwas anderes konzentriere, weil ich auf einmal mit einer neuen Idee beschäftigt bin. Ich denke, das hat auch mit dem massiven Input an Information durch das Forum in den letzten Wochen und mit den vielen Fragen zu tun, die ich im Kopf habe, aber teilweise noch gar nicht formulieren kann. Manchmal fehlen mir die Worte ... 

Dass die __ Igelkolben so wuchern, war mir nicht klar. Aber von Deinen (!) Trittsteinen aus, die in meinem Ufergraben liegen werden, kann ich den überschüssigen Igelkolben den Garaus machen oder ich mache im Flohmarkt einen schwunghaften Handel mit Igelkolben auf, so wie Mona das mit ihrem __ Hornkraut gemacht hat!

Schöne Grüße und einen erholsamen Feiertag, wenn es so etwas bei Euch zur Zeit überhaupt gibt!
Ludger


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

das Zitat "so weit die Arme reichen" könnte von mir stammen. Ich weiß es nicht mehr. Mein Ufergraben ist einfach zu breit. Ich kann auf dem Wall nicht stehen, von außen komme ich nicht vernünftig dran, Trittsteine habe ich nicht eingeplant. 

Hallo Annett,
die Bretteridee ist gut. Werde ich mir mal merken. So wird das Laubfischen doch um einiges einfacher.


----------



## plumroy (23. Juni 2011)

Annett schrieb:


> Das Igelkolbenproblem müßte ich in unserem Teichbauthema geschildert haben.  Denke ich...


Guten Morgen!
@Annett,
jetzt habe ich es gefunden, war nicht im Teichbauthread, sondern im "Verbannungsthread": https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25585/?q=Igelkolbenproblem. Den kannte ich nicht.
Was ich noch nicht verstanden habe: Tobte der __ Igelkolben so herum, weil er im nährstoffreichen Ufergraben stand oder ist das grundsätzlich, auch im Wasser einfach so seine Art? Wenn er immer so wuchert, müsste man ihn doch eigentlich auch in der Natur öfter sehen, oder?

@ Alle Interessierten
Ich möchte Euch die nächste Phase meiner Planung vorstellen: 
Auf dem ersten Bild ist das ungefähre Profil des Teiches zu sehen. Und zwar würde ich gerne 2 Steilufer mit Pflanzenmatten anlegen, um mehr Volumen zu bekommen: Das eine im Osten, das andere im Norden. Wenn man sich also vorstellt, man würde die Zeichnung des Profils "nach links" drehen, dann fällt das Ufer im Osten und im Norden steil ab. Im Westen und im Süden habe ich Pflanzstufen im Teich geplant.

Die Seiten mit den Trockenmauern und Steilufern sind rot markiert. Im Westen und im Süden, da wo bisher der Gartenweg "war", verläuft der  Ufergraben (grün) mit (grauen) Trittsteinen. Der Ufergraben könnte zumindest im Westen auch noch breiter werden. (Süden liegt bei mir oben, das war jetzt nicht so clever und verwirrt hoffentlich nicht zu viel!) Wie viele Trittsteine im Ufergraben liegen, ist jetzt erst mal gleichgültig, die sind auf der Zeichnung nur symbolisch eingezeichnet. Jetzt habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

Kann ein Teich mit 2 steil abfallenden Ufern überhaupt funktionieren? Die Anzahl der Pflanzen dort wäre ja relativ begrenzt ... Andererseits würde sich das Wasser ja nicht so sehr oder zumindest langsamer erwärmen, denke ich. Was zählt mehr für das Gleichgewicht des Teiches?

Könnte ich die Trockenmauer außerhalb und oberhalb des Teiches auch _im_ Teich fortsetzen? Also statt Matten mit Pflanztaschen Steine (auf Vlies) vom Boden des Teiches bis nach oben? Es gab hier im Forum früher schon mal eine heftige Diskussion über Steine im Teich, die finde ich aber nicht mehr und die Parteien konnten sich,so weit ich mich erinnere, auch nicht einigen. Vielleicht hat mittlerweile jemand von Euch Erfahrungen dazu gesammelt?Was denkt Ihr heute über Bruchsteine im Teich?

Macht es Sinn, wegen der Steilwände unten auf dem Boden eine Kuhle zu graben, in der sich abgesunkene Blätter und anderer Mull sammeln kann?
Zu den Steilufern sollte ich vielleicht noch sagen: Die Stabilität der Wände dürfte kein Problem sein. Wir haben hier lehmigen Boden. Die Steilufer wären da, wo früher jahrzehntelang eine Rasenfläche war, die schon vor 50 Jahren von uns Kindern beim Spielen platt getrampelt wurde. Den Rasen haben wir beim ersten Teichbau abgetragen und der Garten wurde an der Stelle des Teiches 40 bis 60 cm "tiefer gelegt". Da befindet sich also kein Mutterboden mehr, sondern so gut wie gewachsener Boden.

Was denkt Ihr zu meinem Plan? Jeder Kommentar, jede Anregung, jede Frage ist willkommen! Ich will nicht in 2 Jahren wieder anfangen ... :beten

Viele Grüße
Ludger

Kleine Ergänzung, habe eben noch einmal ein Bild "von oben" geschossen, so dass man sich vielleicht besser vorstellen kann, wovon ich überhaupt rede - ist ja ne Zumutung sonst. Allerdings habe ich gerade gesehen, dass die Schrift auf dem neuen Bild nach der Verkleinerung auf 240 KB auch eine Zumutung ist. Tut mir leid, besser kriege ich das nicht hin ... vielleicht hilft es trotzdem ein bißchen.
 
Gruß
Ludger

Ps.: Die Editieren-Funktion war natürlich schon abgeschaltet. Könnte einer der Moderatoren das folgende Bild in den Beitrag 48 hinter die beiden anderen schieben? Oder geht so was gar nicht? Danke in jedem Fall!


----------



## plumroy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



Kolja schrieb:


> ... das Zitat "so weit die Arme reichen" könnte von mir stammen. ... Mein Ufergraben ist einfach zu breit. ...



Hallo Andrea,

ja, Du hast Recht! Ich bitte um Entschuldigung wegen der Namensverwechselung. Den Beitrag in Deinem Teichbauthread habe ich gemeint. Aber dafür haben wir ja jetzt - dank Annett - Lösungen gefunden! 

Viele Grüße
Ludger


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger.



> * Kann ein Teich mit 2 steil abfallenden Ufern überhaupt funktionieren? Die Anzahl der Pflanzen dort wäre ja relativ begrenzt ... Andererseits würde sich das Wasser ja nicht so sehr oder zumindest langsamer erwärmen, denke ich. Was zählt mehr für das Gleichgewicht des Teiches?


Das Erwärmen sehe ich weniger kritisch bezüglich Algenwachstum/Nährstoffe, als zu wenig Pflanzzonen. Wenn Du zwei Steilufer einplanst, dann mach die Pflanzzone auf den anderen Seiten breiter. 


> * Könnte ich die Trockenmauer außerhalb und oberhalb des Teiches auch im Teich fortsetzen? Also statt Matten mit Pflanztaschen Steine (auf Vlies) vom Boden des Teiches bis nach oben? Es gab hier im Forum früher schon mal eine heftige Diskussion über Steine im Teich, die finde ich aber nicht mehr und die Parteien konnten sich,so weit ich mich erinnere, auch nicht einigen. Vielleicht hat mittlerweile jemand von Euch Erfahrungen dazu gesammelt?Was denkt Ihr heute über Bruchsteine im Teich?


Jochen hat eine Art Trockenmauer im Teich aufgebaut. Meinst Du sowas? 


> * Macht es Sinn, wegen der Steilwände unten auf dem Boden eine Kuhle zu graben, in der sich abgesunkene Blätter und anderer Mull sammeln kann?


 
Und dann saugst Du dort gezielt ab und an ab? Hast Du Technik eingeplant? (Sorry, falls ich es überlesen habe...)

Mit dem __ Igelkolben verhält es sich so, wie im von Dir verlinkten Thema geschrieben. Ufergraben bis letztes Jahr chaotisch, im Teich (Sand) sehr zahm. 
Ich hatte auch noch einen "Zwergigelkolben" im Ufergraben. Der war/ist? sehr zurückhaltend. Habe noch gar nicht genau nach ihm geschaut dieses Jahr.

Edit: Grad noch eingefallen. Wie willst Du die Pflanztaschenmatten an den Steilufern befestigen? Lösungen gabs da schon ein paar hier im Forum...


----------



## Kolja (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

ich finde dein Profil sehr steil. 

Auf der Teichseite des Uferwalles - gerade weil er auch begehbar wird - würde ich noch zur Sicherheit eine Flachwasserzone einplanen.

Pflanzterrassen können ja auch versetzt angeordnet werden. z.B. auf der Mauerseite noch eine tiefe, dafür auf der anderen Seite auf die tiefe verzichten. Ich hoffe, es ist verständlich, ich bringe es irgendwie nicht in Buchstaben.
Also was ich sagen will : man kann dies auch abwechslungsreich gestalten.

Hast du die Planungsunterlagen von NG besorgt? Ich finde, sie lohnen sich.


----------



## plumroy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Annett,
die 2. PN habe ich gerade losgeschickt, aber das nur nebenbei. Und: Erst einmal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort hier im Thread, bevor ich das vergesse. :dumm


Annett schrieb:


> Das Erwärmen sehe ich weniger kritisch bezüglich Algenwachstum/Nährstoffe, als zu wenig Pflanzzonen. Wenn Du zwei Steilufer einplanst, dann mach die Pflanzzone auf den anderen Seiten breiter.


Ja, das ist zwar so nicht auf der Zeichnung zu sehen, ist aber in meinem Kopf: Im Moment stelle ich mir die Pflanzzone (Süd-West) so ungefähr mit einer Breite von 50 oder 60 cm und leicht zur Teichmitte abfallend (Granulat) vor, ich will ja auch Bereiche für __ Kröten und sonstiges Getier, dass ja nicht ständig am Grund herumsitzt. Denkst Du, das reicht oder sollte ich noch mehr einplanen?
(Meine Zeichnungen am PC sind keinesfalls maßstabsgerecht - das kriege ich nicht hin!)


> Jochen hat eine Art Trockenmauer im Teich aufgebaut. Meinst Du sowas?


Nicht ganz, wenn ich das auf den Bildern in Jochens Thread richtig gesehen habe, hört seine Mauer ja auf der Höhe des Wasserspiegels auf. (Ich habe natürlich trotzdem eine lange __ Nase bekommen, als ich diesen Thread fand - ich liebe Mauern, vor allem Trockenmauern!) Ich meinte, ob die Mauer nicht vielleicht unter Wasser weiter (nach unten) gehen könnte? Also so etwa:
 
Natürlich wäre das de facto keine von unten nach oben durchgehende Mauer, da die Mauer "außerhalb" bzw. oberhalb vom Teich ja schon steht und auch nicht wieder abgerissen werden soll, um dann neu gebaut zu werden. Aber optisch könnte es doch wie _eine_ Mauer wirken? Ich hatte gedacht, unter und hinter die Mauer das hochgelobte 900er Vlies zu legen, dann Steine darauf. Die Steine könnten leicht nach hinten bzw. außen versetzt sein, so dass vielleicht auch noch der eine oder andere Pflanzkorb o. ä. Platz findet. Ist aber erst mal nur so eine Idee.



> Und dann saugst Du dort gezielt ab und an ab? Hast Du Technik eingeplant? (Sorry, falls ich es überlesen habe...)


 Du hast nichts überlesen! Von Technik war in der Tat noch keine Rede, weil ich, wenn es IRGENDWIE geht, keine Technik haben möchte. Absaugen aus dem Schlammloch oder einfach 1 mal im Jahr mit dem Kescher rein (90 cm Tiefe plus Schlammloch 1,10 / 1,20 m) und die Nase zuhalten, habe ich mir gedacht.  Hälst Du das für unrealistisch?



> Mit dem __ Igelkolben verhält es sich so, wie im von Dir verlinkten Thema geschrieben. Ufergraben bis letztes Jahr chaotisch, im Teich (Sand) sehr zahm.


 Ok, dann kommt der Igelkolben schon mal in die Pflanzzone!



> Wie willst Du die Pflanztaschenmatten an den Steilufern befestigen? Lösungen gabs da schon ein paar hier im Forum...


Ja, da habe ich immer wieder mal mit Interesse mit gelesen: Die Aluschienen von NG wären eine Möglichkeit, ansonsten hege ich im Stillen die Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht der eine oder andere schwere Bruchstein auch tut. Ich meine, man muss die Taschen mit Sand füllen, um den Auftrieb zu verhindern, da kann doch das Gewicht nicht sooo schlimm sein, oder ist das naiv? Also, das ist noch nicht ausgereift im Kopf, wie Du merkst! Da muss ich sicher noch mal einiges lesen ...

So weit erst mal, schöne Grüße
Ludger


----------



## plumroy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



Kolja schrieb:


> ... ich finde dein Profil sehr steil. Auf der Teichseite des Uferwalles ... würde ich noch zur Sicherheit eine Flachwasserzone einplanen. ... Pflanzterrassen können ja auch versetzt angeordnet werden. z.B. auf der Mauerseite noch eine tiefe, dafür auf der anderen Seite auf die tiefe verzichten.



Hallo Andrea,

ja, Du hast Recht. Haben wir auch gerade diskutiert. Siehe # 52.



> Ich hoffe, es ist verständlich, ich bringe es irgendwie nicht in Buchstaben.


Doch, doch, ich habe das schon verstanden. Ich will auf keinen Fall einen Bombenkrater bauen, soll ja ein naturnaher Teich werden. 



> Hast du die Planungsunterlagen von NG besorgt? Ich finde, sie lohnen sich.


Ah, ok!? Bisher habe ich die noch nicht, habe mir aber gerade noch 2 Bücher über Naturnahe Teiche gekauft. Was NG angeht, zögere ich noch: Ich bin so verführbar, wenn ich einmal in den  Kaufrausch komme ... 

Schöne Grüße
Ludger


----------



## plumroy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*



hemsek12 schrieb:


> Das schaut wirklich traumhaft aus Markus! Darf ich da mal zwischenfragen, woher du die sachen beziehst?


Hallo, das könnte vielleicht etwas dauern, bis Markus sich ausgerechnet in diesem Thread wieder blicken lässt, deshalb antworte ich Dir mal:

Es gibt hier im Forum einen Werner, bei dem viele Forumsmitglieder Planzen kaufen: http://www.nymphaion.de/
Dann kaufen viele hier aus dem Forum bei NaturaGart: https://shop.naturagart.de/
Ich persönlich habe bisher bei der Firma Strickler in Alzey gekauft, weil die viele heimische Pflanzen anbieten: http://www.gaertnerei-strickler.de/start.html Ich war im Frühjahr selbst mal da, der Betrieb macht einen guten Eindruck, die Pflanzen und die Preise sind sehr gut - ich war im Paradies!

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter ...

Gruß
Ludger


----------



## plumroy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Schnecken-Mix abzugebenOff-Topic:
@Dany
Darf ich mal fragen, welche Körnung Kies Du in Deinem Teich hast? Das sieht gut aus auf Deinen Bildern im Album, da stören mich nicht mal die paar Falten der Folie, im Gegenteil! 
Ludger

Schnecken-Mix abzugebenOff-Topic:
Hallo Ludger,
keine Ahnung, ich hab den von einer Schottergrube gefladert aber die einzelnen Steine sind durchschnittlich so ca. 0,6 - 1cm im Durchmesser. Ich bin aber nicht so begeistert davon, inzwischen hab ich lieber den Estrichsand. Vor allem hab ich leider viel zu wenig von dem Kies aufgebracht. Nicht so sehr, weil man die Falten sieht, sondern, weil die Pflanzen keinen Halt haben...
Liebe Grüße von Dany aus Wien

Schnecken-Mix abzugebenOff-Topic:
@Dany


> Ich bin aber nicht so begeistert davon, inzwischen hab ich lieber den Estrichsand.


Das interessiert mich: Was hat Deine Begeisterung gemindert? Praktische, optische oder ökologische Gründe oder ... Ein kurzer Hinweis würde mir genügen, ich will eigentlich nicht diesen Thread hier mißbrauchen - ist nur, weil ich gerade meinen Umbau plane und solche Erfahrungen immer weiterhelfen ...
Viele Grüße
Ludger

Schnecken-Mix abzugebenOff-Topic:
Hallo Ludger,
da das wirklich nicht hier her gehört, schreib ich dir das in einer PN
Liebe Grüße von Dany aus Wien

PN: Kies und so...  
Hallo Ludger,

ich bin deshalb nicht so begeistert, weil ich den Eindruck habe, die Pflanzen haben weniger Halt. Vielleicht bild ich mir das aber auch nur ein. Und dann hab ich noch gelesen, dass, je feinkörniger das Stubstrat, desto besser können sich gute Bakterien ansiedeln. Von daher denke ich, dass der Sand besser ist. Oder am besten ist wahrscheinlich eine Mischung.
Es sieht auch bei mir inzwischen ganz anders aus als auf den Fotos im Album. Man sieht fast nix mehr vom Kies, weil da so viele Algen drauf sind, oder was immer das alles ist. Vorwiegend zerfallene Algen, mit neuen drauf (tw. auch Blaualgen). Das beginnt dann in der heißen Jahreszeit langsam aufzusteigen.

Inzwischen glaube ich, dass es am besten ist, eine Substratmischung einzubringen. Ein Mischmasch aus Kies und Sand und auch ein paar größere Flusskiesel dazwischen. Direkt bei den Pflanzen darf es auch ruhig ein wenig Teicherde sein. Solange man brav alles abgestorbene rausfischt und schaut, dass nix vom Rand reingespült wird (ist bei mir ganz sicher der Fall muss ich ausbessern), und von Anfang an genügend Pflanzen setzen. Ich denke, das ist das um und auf. Ansonsten denke ich, gibt es nicht DAS optimale Substrat.
Optisch finde ich auch den Estrichsand etwas hübscher als den Kies. Der hat nämlich eine relativ grobe Sandkörnung (so wie grober Kristallzucker) mit ganz kleinen Steinchen drinnen (so ca. 2 mm)
Falls du noch Fragen hast....
LG Dany

PN an Dany,
das finde ich toll, daß Du mir wegen meiner Frage extra schreibst! Vielen Dank!

Das mit den nützlichen Bakterien habe ich auch immer wieder im Forum gelesen und war schon fest entschlossen, bei meinem zukünftigen Teich Sand zu benutzen. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat man mit Sand das Problem, daß das Substrat auf den Schrägen zwischen den Pflanzstufen eher abrutscht als Kies. (Ich will endlich einen Teich, in dem ich keine Folie mehr sehen kann, jedenfalls nicht großflächig!!!) Das brachte mich dazu, noch einmal über Kies nachzudenken, weil es mir einleuchtete, daß Kies durch die größere Körnung nicht sooo gut rutschen kann.

Darüber, daß Kies den Wurzeln der Pflanzen vielleicht weniger Halt gibt, habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Aber - Nachdenken hilft bei solchen Fragen eben nur begrenzt. Nichts ist effektiver, als praktische Erfahrung von Erfahrenen, nur zu dieser Gruppe gehöre ich halt (noch) nicht ... !

Du stehst also jetzt auf Estrichsand? Ja, Deine Argumente leuchten mir ein und die Körnung hört sich gut an, vielleicht könnte das die Lösung sein! Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich "Estrichsand" überhaupt schon mal gesehen habe. Da muss ich mich mal schlau machen!

Und ich denke, Du hast vollkommen recht, wenn Du sagst, DAS Substrat gibt es überhaupt nicht! Es kommt bestimmt immer darauf an, was man in bzw. mit seinem Teich erreichen will! Mir gefielen halt nur die Bilder in Deinem Album so gut und prompt habe ich gedacht: Wow, das sieht verdammt gut aus. Was ich nicht bedacht habe, ist, daß es vielleicht einige Jahre später nicht mehr so gut aussieht. Andererseits, wie bekommt man die Algen vom Sand weg? Das ist wahrscheinlich noch schwieriger als vom Kies - der bleibt doch eher liegen, wenn man "fischt", oder?

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Bist Du auf den Kies auch mal drauf getreten, ich meine, mußtest Du manchmal in den Teich und wie hat die Folie das ausgehalten? Ich habe früher oft gelesen, man solle ja aufpassen, dass keine kleinen Steinchen ins Wasser und auf die Folie fallen, da man sich sonst Löcher in die Folie treten könne!? Erst hier im Forum habe ich dann gesehen, wie viele Leute sich ganz bewußt "kleine Steinchen" in den Teich legen. Sveni hatte mir mal geschrieben, er sei einfach mit Badelatschen in den Teich gegangen und habe überhaupt keine Probleme damit gehabt. Fragen über Fragen!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du mir vor allem zu der letzten Frage noch etwas sagen könntest ...
Ansonsten bedanke ich mich erst mal für Deine Nachricht! Ich muss jetzt schleunigst ins Bett verschwinden, sonst wird der Tag morgen eine einzige Qual - ich bin eigentlich schon zu spät dran!

Liebe Grüße
Ludger 

PN an Ludger,

ist doch selbstverständlich, dass ich dir eine Nachricht schreib, wenn du eine Frage hast, diese aber nicht zum Thread (im Flohmarkt) passt. Ist halt nur schade, dass andere von unserer Diskussion nicht profitieren können, oder auch ihren Senf dazu abgeben können. Vielleicht sollten wir einen Kies-Thread aufmachen und unsere Diskussion dann reinkopieren? Was meinst du?
Aber ich schreib jetzt erst mal hier.

Also, dass Kies weniger abrutscht als Sand, kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Kies, zumindest so einer wie ich ihn hab, rollt nur so dahin. Aber ich könnt jetzt nicht sagen, was weniger abrutscht, Kies oder Sand. Hält beides nicht, wenn nicht in Massen aufgebracht (ich hab ja meist nur 2-3 cm Schicht <- viel zu wenig!!! 10cm wären super. Aber ich wollte nicht zu viel Volumen "verschwenden" Das war schon mein erster Baufehler, dass ich die Kiesschicht beim Aushub nicht mitbemessen hab. Hab ich vorher nicht bedacht...

Kies und Folie vertragen sich bisher gut, da der Kies gaaanz rund ist, bzw. wenn die Steinchen Kanten haben, dann sind sie nicht scharf. Vielleicht ist mal 1 von 10.000 Steinchen ein bisschen eckig, aber dass ich dann genau auf den draufsteig....wär schon blödes Pech. Bloßfüßig steig ich aber auch nicht rein. Ich zieh immer meine Taucherfüßlinge an (Neoprenstieferl mit Gummisohle), weil ehrlich gesagt, grausts mir ein bissl vor manchen Viecherln und alleine die Vorstellung, dass so ein __ Egel bei mir andocken könnt, auch wenn er nicht Blut saugt.... iiiiii, brrrr... und ich steig äußerst selten rein (bisher 2x im jahr, aber nur im flachen Bereich, wo ca. 20-30cm Tiefe ist
Was zb. auch wieder wichtig ist: je dicker die Substratschicht, desto weniger Gefahr, dass die Folie kaputt wird. Wenn du auf eine 10cm dicke Kiesschicht steigst, bekommen die untersten Steinchen das gewichtsmäßig gar nicht mit. Anders bei einer dünnen Schicht. Aber selbst bei mir, wo eben an manchen Stellen nur 2 cm sind, ist bis jetzt nix passiert *aufholzklopf*.

Algen auf Sand oder Kies? Hm... ich hab den Eindruck, dass dort, wo der Sand ist, weniger Algenbelag ist. Entweder werden die dort von den Bakterien eben schneller abgebaut, oder sie legen sich dort nicht ab.... jedenfalls sehen die Stellen mit Sand sauberer aus, warum auch immer.

Hab ich jetzt alles beantwortet? Ich denke, ja. Wenn nicht, frag ruhig weiter
Lg Dany

Ende der Diskussion über PNs
Ludger


----------



## danyvet (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichumbau nach 8 Jahren*

Hallo Ludger,

ja, das find ich gut, jetzt können die anderen auch mitdiskutieren, obwohl ich sogar einen eigenen Thread eröffnet hätte  nur für den Fall, dass jemand anders, der sich auch über Kies oder Sand Gedanken macht, aber deinen Thread nicht anschaut, auch was davon hat. Über die Suche kommt man mit Umwegen aber trotzdem hierher.
So, und jetzt die Aufforderung an die andern, auch ihre Meinung/Erfahrung über Kies/Sand zum besten zu geben


----------

